# Just venting...



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

So im a little flustered, and entirely confused. A little while ago my husband and I were trying a couple new positions, which were unsucessful and nearly impossible. We decide the positin we were trying was to painfuly uncomfortable, and switch to missionary. Which doesnt happen often, so i was excited. Well after a couple minutes he f'ing farts, blames the dog, goes limp, rolls over and says he just lost the mood. Then trys to cuddle up to me and kiss on me. Knowing im irritated, and now sexualy flustered, he says ''sorry dear, it just happens sometimes.'' Seriously! Grr. I even tried to get the 'mood' back, but he wasnt having any of it. Ugh. Sometimes i wonder if i should invest in a B.O.B.? It wont be the same, but hey maybe i can get something accomplished other than nothing! Ugh... So annoyed. In 4 years this has NEVER happend. Well the gas has, but not the deflation. Maybe i should buy him some fix-a-flat... Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

While I think he was wrong to 'fart', you're mad at him for having a one time erection issue after four years? 

Gotta love how some women really feel like we should be ready to go at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Have to agree with kingsfan.

Also what about humor? We try things that don't work and laugh at how stupid we probably look. 

As for the losing it, well it happens, no big deal especially if once in 4 years. Just roll with it, enjoy the cuddles and look forward to what tomorrow brings


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife likes missionary but with her legs together, my legs outside hers and I move myself up and down a few inches while being in her. I can tell she likes this but only oral brings her to orgasm.

Or doggie style with her legs tight together, mine outside hers and she arches her bum up and back down and she loves it. Again, oral to orgasm though.

69 is great as well. With her on top, she has control and I grab her butt with my hands through her legs so she can't escape.......

I accidentally farted once.......then again.........then again. This happened a while back and it was only once and my wife laughed, we both laughed and continued to have sex........heh heh.:rofl:

I only on 2 occasions couldn't get it up and went soft. Totally embarrassing!!! It was due to me being very tired and stressed from work. Usually I'm always in the mood but these two times I wasn't and tried to have sex, didn't happen.

Take arginine powder 10g with water on an empty stomach just before bed. Your hubby with be hard and in the mood much more. This raises the Human Growth Hormone naturally and gets men in the mood and this supp is cheap.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tired after work? no excuses.. that's what Krating Daeng and Red Bull are for.. 

Krating Daeng - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

1 time in 4 years...You should be happy about that.

Cut him a little slack...


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, so i talked to him this morning about the issue last night. He really didnt wanna talk about it, but he told me he was embarrased. I can understand that. And last night i tried telling him it was ok, but i guess with me laughing so hard he didnt wanna hear it. It was kinda hard not to laugh. Especially because when he blamed the dog she growled at him. Lol. I know this will probably happen again one day, and its fine. There are times when i dont wanna do anything, but when he 'lost the mood' he got cranky with me like it was my fault, and that flustered me. But we are fine with it now. The funniest ppart of last night is; one of the positions we tried is called the amazon. (IMPOSSIBLE FOR US!) Its like a reverse missionary, that he has to be flexible for. Well when he tried getting into the position, his ass was in the air and i was playing telling him not to fart because his ass is in the air. Then later he farts..... :/ Anyways... Thanks for the responses everyone, i was a little flustered lastnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> (Gotta love how some women really feel like we should be ready to go at the drop of a hat.) Not to seem like a bit**, but i dont expext him to be ready at the drop of a hat. That is usually the other way around. And if guys werent always so sexually demanding, or constantly in the mood, women wouldnt have issues. Guys expect us to be ready to go when they are. So whats wrong with a girl wanting to get hers every once in a while? Like i said in the title, just venting. Then it said flustered and confused in the first sentence, not once did i say mad because he wont give it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Be careful with following the "101 new sex positions you just have to try out tonight" articles. Many are out right dangerous even if you are on the best of shape. Unless the male is porn star length, many are just impractical. That shouldn't stop you trying new things, but my wife and I decided it was best to give them a dry test before hand so the mood is not broken if someone wrenches their neck.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

StargateFan said:


> Be careful with following the "101 new sex positions you just have to try out tonight" articles. Many are out right dangerous even if you are on the best of shape. Unless the male is porn star length, many are just impractical.[/QU We havent tried any of those. I downloaded a Kamasutra app on my tablet. And decided to let my hubby pick a couple of them. Both of which we found incredibly uncomfortable, and painful. We are all for trying new things, but we also prefer comfort. Lol. Id rather not hurt the goods, or break something. (body wise) I think ill be finding some new position ieads. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Mrs.Webster said:


> kingsfan said:
> 
> 
> > (Gotta love how some women really feel like we should be ready to go at the drop of a hat.) Not to seem like a bit**, but i dont expext him to be ready at the drop of a hat. That is usually the other way around. And if guys werent always so sexually demanding, or constantly in the mood, women wouldnt have issues. Guys expect us to be ready to go when they are. So whats wrong with a girl wanting to get hers every once in a while? Like i said in the title, just venting. Then it said flustered and confused in the first sentence, not once did i say mad because he wont give it up.
> ...


----------

